# Deutsche Steam Spiele Uncut machen legal?



## HallihalloxD (4. Januar 2013)

hallo ich wollte mal fragen ob es legal ist, also ob man von steam gebannt werden kann, wenn man uncut patches für seine Spiele verwendet. Weil normalerweise sollte es doch kein Problem sein, weil man sich dadurch ja keinen Vorteil verschafft.


----------



## Nazzy (4. Januar 2013)

Also in l4d2 kannste das machen ohne Probleme zu bekommen. Bei den anderen Spielen..hmm,ka


----------



## Tripleh84 (4. Januar 2013)

bei Fear 3 geht das auch


----------



## Shona (4. Januar 2013)

Nazzy schrieb:


> Also in l4d2 kannste das machen ohne Probleme zu bekommen. Bei den anderen Spielen..hmm,ka


Aber nicht wenn du online spielst, sonst kann es passieren das VAC dich bannt 



HallihalloxD schrieb:


> hallo ich wollte mal fragen ob es legal ist,  also ob man von steam gebannt werden kann, wenn man uncut patches für  seine Spiele verwendet. Weil normalerweise sollte es doch kein Problem  sein, weil man sich dadurch ja keinen Vorteil verschafft.


 Du kannst es über den Support ändern wenn du dir die Retail aus US/UK kaufst, hierzu ein Zitat aus einem meiner Tickets



> Sollten Sie sich dazu entschliessen, eine UK-/US-Version des Spiels auf  Ihrem Account zu registrieren, so kontaktieren Sie uns bitte nach Erhalt  des Imports.
> 
> ---Nach Erhalt des Imports---
> 
> ...


----------



## HallihalloxD (4. Januar 2013)

Hmm und warum ist das von Spiel zu Spiel anders?
Bei l4D kann ich es ja noch verstehen, weil es ja direkt von Valve ist, aber auch nicht, warum man einen VAC ban bekommt wenn man MP zockt, aber F.E.A.R. 3 ist ja von WB....

Ich habe mir 80% der Spiele im normalen Deutschen Steamstore gekauft, dann ist dies mit dem umändern nicht möglich oder?

Ps. Ist schon traurig zu sehen, dass Steam und Deutschland es einem nicht einfach machen an die normale Spielversion zu kommen :/


----------



## Shona (4. Januar 2013)

HallihalloxD schrieb:


> Hmm und warum ist das von Spiel zu Spiel anders?
> Bei l4D kann ich es ja noch verstehen, weil es ja direkt von Valve ist, aber auch nicht, warum man einen VAC ban bekommt wenn man MP zockt, aber F.E.A.R. 3 ist ja von WB....


L4D, L4D2, CS, CSS, CS:GO, TF2 usw sind Multiplayer Spiele die über einen dedicated Server laufen und dieser ist VAC gesichert. 

F.E.A.R. 3 ist ein Singleplayerspiel mit verkorkstem CO-OP Modus ala Peer-to-Peer, das heisst man kann nur spielen wenn einer der zwei Spieler als Server fungiert- Zwar steht dort auch "Multiplayer" aber ich hab noch keinen gesehen bzw. wird der wahrscheinlich auch mittels P2P funktionieren den einen dedicated Server gibt es nicht.

Zwar gibt es auch bei L4D oder L4D2 den klassischen CO-OP und man kann über jemanden spielen der als Server fungiert, aber sogar dieser ist VAC geschütz 



HallihalloxD schrieb:


> Ich habe mir 80% der Spiele im normalen Deutschen Steamstore gekauft, dann ist dies mit dem umändern nicht möglich oder?


Siehe diesbezüglich mein Zitat von Steam Support, nur wenn du dir nochmals das Spiel als US/UK Retail (Importversion) kaufst kannst du es austauschen lassen, wobei dies nur auf Kulanz geschieht und es auch sein kann das sie es ablehen. Deshalb vorher im Support fragen und dann ggf. kaufen zum Beispiel bei Zavvi.com oder TheHut.com



HallihalloxD schrieb:


> Ps. Ist schon traurig zu sehen, dass Steam und Deutschland es einem nicht einfach machen an die normale Spielversion zu kommen :/


Ansich ist es nur Deutschland und der Jugendschutz  wäre dieser nicht so penetrant so das auch volljährige bevormundet werden, würde diese immer noch Uncut in DE verkaufen den dies war bis Mitte 2008 der Fall - bis dahin hat auch jeder in Dollar bezahlt  für mein L4D habe ich so damals noch fast 60 Dollar bezahl aber es war das erste Spiel das dann wirklich geschnitten war. Ist mir aber relativ da ich eh nur noch L4D2 spiele und das habe ich mir dann aus den UK zum Release importiert.


----------



## Nazzy (4. Januar 2013)

Sry,das ist quatsch. Kenne genug Leute die es auf Vac Servern spielen mit dem Uncut patch @l4d 2


----------



## Shona (4. Januar 2013)

Nazzy schrieb:


> Sry,das ist quatsch. Kenne genug Leute die es auf Vac Servern spielen mit dem Uncut patch @l4d 2


Left 4 Dead Vac ban gefährdet durch Uncut? - ComputerBase Forum - Der Uncut "Patch" macht nichts anderes als das was in dem Fred beschrieben ist, ansich brauch man den nicht mal und wie dort einige schreiben sind sie oder freunde gebannt geworden und zwar komplett nicht nur das eine Spiel! Lasst die Finger davon und gut ist! Ihr verändert Spieledateien und das ist so oder so nicht legal. Wenn ihr es Uncut wollt dann kauft es 

Bei SP-Spielen sagt keiner was aber lasst die finger davon wenn ihr MP spielen wollt


----------



## HallihalloxD (4. Januar 2013)

Shona schrieb:


> Bei SP-Spielen sagt keiner was aber lasst die finger davon wenn ihr MP spielen wollt


 
Heist das, dass man es bei SP Spielen darf und bei MP Spielen nicht. Oder darf man das auch bei SP/MP Spielen, wenn man aber kein MP spielt?
Wie sieht es denn bei so Spielen, wie Sniper Elite 1/2 aus, wo der MP eigentlich sogut wie gar nicht genutzt wird?

Gibt es eigentlich auch eine offizielle Stellungnahme von Valve zu dem Thema Uncut/Uncut Patches?

Ich kauf mir ja nicht die Steam Spiele, wenn sie im Angebot sind, um dann nochmal eine Import Version zu holen, welche umeiniges teuerer ist, nur um Uncut zocken zu können oder? :/

Außerdem ist der Thread, den du hier rein gepostet hast schon etwas her, da kann sich ja einiges geändert haben, deswegen würde mich die aktuelle Situation interessieren, weil ich glaube kaum, dass das alles noch 1zu1 bestehen blieb.


----------



## HallihalloxD (4. Januar 2013)

Aber nochmal so, was mir gerade eingefallen ist: MODS
Die verändern/und fügen ja auch die Dateien im Ordner, dass müsste doch "irgendwie" in die gleiche Kategorie fallen oder nicht?


----------



## Shona (4. Januar 2013)

HallihalloxD schrieb:


> Heist das, dass man es bei SP Spielen darf und bei MP Spielen nicht. Oder darf man das auch bei SP/MP Spielen, wenn man aber kein MP spielt?
> Wie sieht es denn bei so Spielen, wie Sniper Elite 1/2 aus, wo der MP eigentlich sogut wie gar nicht genutzt wird?
> 
> Gibt es eigentlich auch eine offizielle Stellungnahme von Valve zu dem Thema Uncut/Uncut Patches?
> ...


 Wenn du du aktuelle news willst frag direkt im Steam Support, dauert aber aktuell bis zu 6 Tage oder länger

Und wer bitte sagt das der MP bei Sniper Elite V2 nicht genutzt wird? O.o 
Außerdem würde da nur im SP der Patch was bringen den im MP hast man so oder so kein X-Ray und das ist auch der einzige unterschied zur uncut version, sonst ist in dem spiel gar nichts geschnitten^^



HallihalloxD schrieb:


> Aber nochmal so, was mir gerade eingefallen ist: MODS
> Die verändern/und fügen ja auch die Dateien im Ordner, dass müsste doch  "irgendwie" in die gleiche Kategorie fallen oder nicht?


 Mods werden bei z. B. L4D, L4D2, CS, CSS, CS:GO & TF2 serverseitig installiert und sind erlaubt da sie keine spieledateien verändern, sollte diesbezüglich was runtergeladen werden, werden diese im Ordner "addons" des jeweiligen spiels abgelegt.

Bei anderen Spielen weiss ich nicht wie das funktioniert und ob man dann ggf. gebannt werden kann. Ich weiss nur das man bei L4D & L4D2 immer aufpassen musste mit Custom Models den diese mussten die originalen ersetzen und dadurch konnte man gebannt werden.


----------



## HallihalloxD (4. Januar 2013)

Also ich nutze den MP von Sniper Elite nicht 

Gibt ja auch Mods, welche "extern" von Seite heruntergeladen werden, wie z.b. Moddb und nicht automatisch von dem Server installiert werden. 
Ich habe mal den Steam support angeschrieben und bin mal gespannt, was die zu dem Thema sagen. Aber wenn hier noch einer mehr weis, als das was jetzt schon geschrieben wurde, dann darf er es gerne noch schreiben!


----------



## Nazzy (4. Januar 2013)

Shona schrieb:


> Left 4 Dead Vac ban gefährdet durch Uncut? - ComputerBase Forum - Der Uncut "Patch" macht nichts anderes als das was in dem Fred beschrieben ist, ansich brauch man den nicht mal und wie dort einige schreiben sind sie oder freunde gebannt geworden und zwar komplett nicht nur das eine Spiel! Lasst die Finger davon und gut ist! Ihr verändert Spieledateien und das ist so oder so nicht legal. Wenn ihr es Uncut wollt dann kauft es
> 
> Bei SP-Spielen sagt keiner was aber lasst die finger davon wenn ihr MP spielen wollt


 
tjo,wer an der config rumspielt ist auch selber schuld. Es gibt mittlerweile besseren uncut patch,womit das nichtmehr passiert. Bei mir zocken on masse leute mit uncut patch Versus etc. seit jahren. Nur weil so ein Bob aus irgendeinem forum an seiner config zahlen ändert ,muss es nicht heissen,dass es nicht funktioniert


----------



## Shona (4. Januar 2013)

Nazzy schrieb:


> tjo,wer an der config rumspielt ist auch selber schuld. Es gibt mittlerweile besseren uncut patch,womit das nichtmehr passiert. Bei mir zocken on masse leute mit uncut patch Versus etc. seit jahren. Nur weil so ein Bob aus irgendeinem forum an seiner config zahlen ändert ,muss es nicht heissen,dass es nicht funktioniert


Was glaubst du den was der Uncut Patch macht? Die Dateien für Uncut liegen schon auf dem Rechner da braucht man keinen Patch für sonst würde das mit der AppID nicht funktionieren. 
Somit macht der Uncut Patch auch nichts anderes als dem Spiel vor zu gaukeln das es die DE AppID nutzt aber mit Uncut AppID startet.

Wenn die Leute die du kennst soviel glück haben ok, aber das heisst nicht das es jeder hat und es ist besser er fragt nach bevor er so einen Patch installiert und nach 24h ist er gebannt.


----------



## HallihalloxD (4. Januar 2013)

Und wie sieht es eigentlich mit Sprachpatchs aus?
Weil viele Spiele gibt es bei Steam ja nur auf Englisch, obwohl es diese normalerweise auch auf Deutsch gibt (Sacred, Kings Bounty und andere). Kann man dafür gebannt werden? :O


----------



## Shona (4. Januar 2013)

HallihalloxD schrieb:


> Und wie sieht es eigentlich mit Sprachpatchs aus?
> Weil viele Spiele gibt es bei Steam ja nur auf Englisch, obwohl es diese normalerweise auch auf Deutsch gibt (Sacred, Kings Bounty und andere). Kann man dafür gebannt werden? :O


Das problem ist teilweise eher das Retail Versionen sich von den Steamverionen ein klein wenig unterscheiden. Müsstest du also googlen und zwar nach "Spielename Steam Deutsch Patch"
Glaube aber kaum das es da was gibt zumindest nicht für Sacred das habe ich schon rausgefunden.

Ob man da gebannt werden kann, keine Ahnung aber ich kann dir zumindest sagen das man z. B. bei Anno 1404 ohne Probleme im SP mit einem Trainer spielen kann
Im MP geht es auch nur merkt man das sofort wenn jemand einen Trainer an hat, da dann das Spiel asynchron wird und ständig mit dieser meldung pausiert. 

Wie schon mehrmals erwähnt im SP geht so eniges aber im MP sollte man googlen oder es einfach sein lassen


----------



## HallihalloxD (4. Januar 2013)

Für Sacred und Sacred Gold gibt es einen Deutsch Patch 
Ist schon sehr kompliziert mit dem, was man machen darf und was nicht -.-
Wäre das alles DRM free, dann würde es keinen interessieren und alles wäre toll!


----------



## Nazzy (4. Januar 2013)

Klar kann er nachfragen, ist ja auch völlig ok. Aber die bsp in deinem Forum da, waren nur auf l4d1 bezogen. Also kannst du nicht sagen,dass man gebannt wird @ l4d2.
Natürlich ist ein Risiko da, wenn man was "verändert". Deine Quelle da mit computerbase ist aber 0 aussagekräftig.

Left 4 Dead Uncut = VAC Bann ??? (For)

und davon gibt es noch viel mehr :p.


----------



## Shona (4. Januar 2013)

Nazzy schrieb:


> Klar kann er nachfragen, ist ja auch völlig ok. Aber die bsp in deinem Forum da, waren nur auf l4d1 bezogen. Also kannst du nicht sagen,dass man gebannt wird @ l4d2.
> Natürlich ist ein Risiko da, wenn man was "verändert". Deine Quelle da mit computerbase ist aber 0 aussagekräftig.
> 
> Left 4 Dead Uncut = VAC Bann ??? (For)
> ...


Sorry aber wenn wir schon dabei sind dann hat das genauso wenig Aussagekraft wie das von mir. Da schreiben 2 Leute das sie es angeblich nutzen, das kann ich auch behaupten und auch das nie was passiert ist. 
Warum? Ganz einfach ich habe die UK Retail und somit sage ich zumindest in einem Punkt die Wahrscheit und das andere würden die so oder so nie rausfinden. 
Des Weiteren kann ich sogar InGame in den Einstellungen zwischen Cut und Uncut hin und her switchen wie ich will.

Warten wir einfach ab was der Support fragt und dann wissen wir es genau


----------



## HallihalloxD (4. Januar 2013)

Ja, aber nochmal zu den mods: GTA 4: da gibt es ja den ENB Series Mod und der verändert ja sehr viele von den Dateien, Texturen und auch .ini dateien. 
Ich habe auch beim Support wegen den Deutsch Patchs/Sprach Patchs nach gefragt, aber noch keine Antwort bekommen


----------



## HallihalloxD (7. Januar 2013)

Ich habe hier mal eine Antwort vom Steam Support:

wir prüfen leider keine Software von Drittanbietern auf VAC Kompatibilität. Jegliche Nutzung von Software in Verbindung mit Steam geschieht auf Ihre eigene Verantwortung.

 Das VAC System generiert keine Falschmeldungen und nur Cheats (Modifikationen die einem Spieler einen Vorteil gegenüber anderen Spielern verschaffen) lösen einen VAC-Bann aus.

 Bitte wenden Sie sich bei Fragen an den Hersteller der Software.


----------



## Pokerclock (7. Januar 2013)

Man sollte hier noch erläutern, dass nicht jeder "Patch" auch legal ist. Gerne werden "Cracks" und "Patches" als Synonym verwendet, wenn es um die Freischaltung gesperrter Inhalte geht. In der Regel geht damit, wenn keine Erlaubnis des Rechteinhabers vorliegt und eine "sonstige Umarbeitung" (zum Beispiel die Umgehung von technischen Sicherungsmaßnahmen) des Computerprogramms geschieht ein Urheberrechtsverstoß (§69c Nr.2 UrhG) einher. Und bevor dieser Einwand kommt: Nein, eine gekaufte Lizenz legitimiert nicht unerlaubte Modifikationen (Cracks) durchzuführen, da das gekaufte Nutzungsrecht an der Software sich nicht soweit erstreckt.

Davon abgesehen gibt es neben rechtlichen auch tatsächliche Gefahren bei "Uncut-Patches": Versteckte Trojaner. 

Der beste Tipp ist immer noch ein von vornherein ungeschnittenes Spiel zu kaufen.


----------



## Shona (7. Januar 2013)

HallihalloxD schrieb:


> Ok, es kam jetzt eine Antwort und ich muss sagen, dass ich "positiv" überrascht bin. So wie es sich für mich angehört hat, darf man bei allen nicht Valve Games alles machen, außer Sachen, die einem einen Vorteil geben. Nur bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob das auch bei Valve Spielen so ist, aber ich glaube schon. Also darf man Uncut Patches/Deutschpatches und auch Mods, welche einem aber Online keinen Vorteil geben dürfen, verwenden....


 Halt die Antwort sagt nur das sie keine Software von Drittanbietern auf VAC Kompatibilität prüfen. Du verwechselt da etwas, den es kann durchaus möglich sein das diese Uncut Patches so programmiert sind das sie VAC auslösen auch wenn es nicht gewollt ist. Das ist genauso wie mit Antiviren programmieren die ab und an man einen Trojaner bei Steam anzeigen obwohl das ganz gewiss nicht so ist 




> Das VAC System generiert keine Falschmeldungen und nur Cheats  (Modifikationen die einem Spieler einen Vorteil gegenüber anderen  Spielern verschaffen) lösen einen VAC-Bann aus.


Dies ist korrekt nur können wie oben schon erwähnt Drittanbieter Programme die eigentlich keinen Vorteil verschaffen, VAC auslösen.



> Bitte wenden Sie sich bei Fragen an den Hersteller der Software.


Ich bezweifle das der Programmierer Auskunft geben wird oder kann.



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Der beste Tipp ist immer noch ein von vornherein ungeschnittenes Spiel zu kaufen.


----------



## HallihalloxD (7. Januar 2013)

Wenn ich mir aber schon paar Spiele gekauft habe, die cut sind....
Aber da bei den "guten" Uncut Patches meist die Originalen Spiel Dateien von dem Uncut Spiel verwendet werden ist es so gesehen noch nicht mal eine Modifikation. 




Shona schrieb:


> Halt die Antwort sagt nur das sie keine Software von Drittanbietern auf VAC Kompatibilität prüfen. Du verwechselt da etwas, den es kann durchaus möglich sein das diese Uncut Patches so programmiert sind das sie VAC auslösen auch wenn es nicht gewollt ist. Das ist genauso wie mit Antiviren programmieren die ab und an man einen Trojaner bei Steam anzeigen obwohl das ganz gewiss nicht so ist



Wenn man aber Mods/Uncut Patches auf nicht VAC "Geschützen" Spielen installiert, dann kann es ja nicht zu einem Auslöser kommen....
Auch wird sowas auch nur bei Multiplayer Spielen getestet, deswegen brauch man sich ja bei Spielen, wie Half Life 1/2 in dieser Hinsicht erst recht keine Sorgen machen. 


"Dies ist korrekt nur können wie oben schon erwähnt Drittanbieter Programme die eigentlich keinen Vorteil verschaffen, VAC auslösen."
Dann kann man aber dagegen Einspruch einlegen, würde ich mal vermuten. Außerdem sollten die dann ja auch einen festen "Beweis" haben, dass ich mir damit einen Vorteil verschaffen habe und nicht nur einfach mehr Blood oder so.


----------



## Shona (8. Januar 2013)

HallihalloxD schrieb:


> Wenn man aber Mods/Uncut Patches auf nicht VAC "Geschützen" Spielen installiert, dann kann es ja nicht zu einem Auslöser kommen....
> Auch wird sowas auch nur bei Multiplayer Spielen getestet, deswegen brauch man sich ja bei Spielen, wie Half Life 1/2 in dieser Hinsicht erst recht keine Sorgen machen.


Was du mit nicht VAC geschützten Spielen machst ist vollkommen egal, das haben wir dir aber schon die ganze zeit gesagt....Außerdem macht HL1 + HL2 keinen Unterschied ob Cut oder Uncut oder ist es dir so wichtig das du zivilisten töten kannst? O.o

Wirklich störend ist es nur bei L4D/L4D2 und da ich im zweiten Teil 988h habe kann ich diesbezüglich schon etwas dazu sagen. Ich habe aber nur auf 16+ Servern (Versus 8vs8, 9vs9) gespielt und dort war das alles wieder ganz anders gewesen da so oder so mehr Zombies da waren als normal (ungefähr 5 mal mehr). Aber ob Cut oder Uncut Patch eines kann dieser nicht verschleiern und das ist das Messer das die Leute der Cut version haben, somit wussten wir immer das jemand mit der Cut version auf dem Server war/ist.  

Da ich aber schon seit gut 2-3 Jahren aus England importiere kann ich dir nichtmal sagen welche Spiele eigentlich Cut sind und welche nicht da ich mich darum nicht mehr kümmern muss.



HallihalloxD schrieb:


> Dann kann man aber dagegen Einspruch einlegen, würde ich mal vermuten. Außerdem sollten die dann ja auch einen festen "Beweis" haben, dass ich mir damit einen Vorteil verschaffen habe und nicht nur einfach mehr Blood oder so.


 Nope Valve braucht keine Beweise und du kannst soviel Einspruch einlegen wie du willst ohne ein Gerichtsverfahren würdest du da eh nichts machen können. 
Es gibt wahrscheinlich genug die unschuldig gebannt werden solches Fehlverhalten hat auch VAC auch wenn es Valve laugnet. 

Valve leugnet auch das es Cheats/Hacks gibt die VAC nicht erkennt, doch leider gibt es diese und egal was für Beweise du hättest um jemanden zu überführen der sowas nutzt Valve würde es nicht anerkennen den VAC ist genug Schutz. Bestes Beispiel ist MW3 das voll mit Cheatern ist siehe dazu einfach mal dieses CoD MW3 - Cheater 1 [HD] - YouTube Video von einem Kumpel und er hat noch 6 weitere Videos gemacht doch Valve interessiert das nicht.


----------



## HallihalloxD (8. Januar 2013)

Half Life 1 ist sehr stark gecutet, denn die Leichen verschwinden auch in den Boden, wie bei L4D. Ist klar das die nicht zugeben, dass ihr Programm teilweise etwas schlecht ist, macht aber fast jeder so. Ich habe auch mal einen Aimbotter mit Video reportet und mir wurde geantwortet, dass kein Hack festgestellt werden konnte, obwohl er nur Headshots durch die Wand gegeben hat. 
Aber würde man da so pingelig sein, dann würde man auch auf keinem Spiel Mods o.ä. installieren, weil dies KÖNNTE ja auch als Hack erkannt werden....


----------



## Shona (8. Januar 2013)

HallihalloxD schrieb:


> Half Life 1 ist sehr stark gecutet, denn die Leichen verschwinden auch in den Boden, wie bei L4D.


Ähm nein außer du meinst HL1 Source dann ist dies der Fall aber im Original nicht. HL1 Source ist sogar mehr geschnitten als das Original und da ich dieses "neue" HL1 nicht habe und auch nie gespielt habe wäre mir das ohne den Schnittbericht jetzt etwas komisch vorgekommen und vor allem meine Erinnerungen daran, weil ich mich nicht an solche Einschnitte erinnere.

HL1 Original Schnittbericht
HL1 Source Schnittbericht



> Aber würde man da so pingelig sein, dann würde man auch auf keinem Spiel  Mods o.ä. installieren, weil dies KÖNNTE ja auch als Hack erkannt  werden....


Naja in L4D sowie L4D2 gab es immer Probleme mit Custommodels da gab es anscheinend auch Bans für. Da ich sowas aber nicht brauche und auch nie genutzt habe keine Ahnung.
Wieso sollte ich auch Mods installieren für eine Online Spiel die im endeffekt eh nur ich sehen O.o da sind Serverseitige mods doch wohl besser und vor allem erlaubt und es sehen auch alle. So gab es für l4d2 am anfang einen Servermod mit dem man sich den Skin von einem der aus L4D geben konnte, mit den DLC's wurde der dann aber überflüssig.

Naja und bei BF3 hat man z. B. auch gesehen was passiert wenn man Mods benutzt, den schon kurze zeit später gab es PB Bans, auch wenn PB da ein wenig penibler ist als VAC. 

Ich sage mir halt finger weg bei Mods für Onlinespiele wenn diese nicht erlaubt sind bzw. es keine Unterstützung dafür gibt wie z. B. der Steam Workshop. Bei Offline oder Singleplayer ist es wie schon häufiger erwähnt vöölig egal was du oder sonst wer damit macht solange du nicht gegen das Urheberrecht verstösst.


----------



## painleZ (8. Januar 2013)

//out//


----------



## Shona (8. Januar 2013)

painleZ schrieb:


> wirst nich gebannt hier isn L4D2 uncut patch use den selbst schon lange und nie was gewesen


Soweit waren wir nun auch, aber nachdem ich mir von dem Teil mal die Readme angesehen habe bezweifle ich das hier nicht ein Urheberrecht verletzt wird den es wird immer wieder die Engine.dll sowie die GameOverlayRenderer.dll gelistet.


```
- Updated Engine.dll Address
1.2:
- Updated Engine.dll Address
1.1:
- Updated Engine.dll Address
- Fixed a bit of the Code
1.09:
- Updated Engine.dll Address
- improved code a bit
1.08:
- Updated Engine.dll Address
1.07(BETA Update - non-official):
- Using a completely new way of getting Engine.dll Address (thanks M-Tek), so...
- ... Removed GameOverlayRenderer.dll as Execution for Engine.dll Baseaddress find
1.06:
- Updated Address of GameOverlayRenderer.dll aswell as Engine.dll Pointeraddress
1.05:
- Updated address of GameOverlayRenderer.dll aswell as Engine.dll Pointeraddress
- Using another method of getting correct Engine.dll Pointeraddress
1.04:
- Updated address of GameOverlayRenderer.dll
- Fixed an issue with calculating the correct address of some code which sometimes returned the address -4 bytes of origin needed (caused non working of uncut patch)
```

Da dies ein Eingriff in die Dateien wäre und ich somit recht hätte damit, also das der Patch in die Dateien von L4D/L4D2 eingreift würde ich die Finger davon lassen auch wenn es kein VAC auslöst kommen wir an den Punkt den Pokerclock angesprochen hat. Da Valve keine Drittprogramme prüft (Ticket vom Steam Support an HallihalloxD) und somit auch nicht ihr einverständnis dafür gegeben hat, ist es das selbe als würde man sich das Spiel irgendwo runterladen und einen "Crack" nutzen


----------



## painleZ (8. Januar 2013)

Shona schrieb:


> Soweit waren wir nun auch, aber nachdem ich mir von dem Teil mal die Readme angesehen habe bezweifle ich das hier nicht ein Urheberrecht verletzt wird den es wird immer wieder die Engine.dll sowie die GameOverlayRenderer.dll gelistet.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


 
naja schön zusammengefasst aber interessiert die eh nich, nach dem motto was man nicht weiss, macht dich nicht heiss...


----------



## Shona (8. Januar 2013)

painleZ schrieb:


> naja schön zusammengefasst aber interessiert die eh nich, nach dem motto was man nicht weiss, macht dich nicht heiss...


Das Problem ist nicht was Valve weiss sondern was nun die Moderatoren wissen und dann solltest du deinen Link entfernen sonst bekommst du Ärger von denen


----------



## HallihalloxD (8. Januar 2013)

Aber um nochmal zu einer der eigentlich für mich wichtigeren Fragen zurück zu kommen:
Wenn man so Uncut Patches/Mods oder was auch immer (natürlich keine Cracks), gibt es auf keinen Fall einen ganzen Acc ban, also das da der ganze Account deaktiviert wird, sondern max. VAC Ban und dabei gibt es ja auch noch mehrere verschiedene. Wenn man z.b. bei Mw 2 VAC gebannt wird, dann gilt das NUR für Mw 2....

Mit dem Half Life 1 kannst du recht haben, habe es nur in verbindung mit dem Black Mesa Mod gezockt und da war es schrecklich!
Naja, aber man hört ja eigentlich gar nichts von gebannten Accounts (nach 2011 habe ich GAR nichts gefunden) von L4D bans und die, die ich gefunden habe, beziehten sich auf L4D2, wobei ich selber beide Uncut Patches würde


----------



## Shona (8. Januar 2013)

HallihalloxD schrieb:


> Wenn man so Uncut Patches/Mods oder was auch immer (natürlich keine Cracks), gibt es auf keinen Fall einen ganzen Acc ban, also das da der ganze Account deaktiviert wird, sondern max. VAC Ban und dabei gibt es ja auch noch mehrere verschiedene. Wenn man z.b. bei Mw 2 VAC gebannt wird, dann gilt das NUR für Mw 2....


Nope man wir immer für die komplette Engine gebannt, heisst wenn du in CSS gebannt wirst kannst du auch kein anderes Spiel mehr online spielen das die Source Engine nutzt. Wenn es kein anderes Spiel also gibt das die Enigne aus MW2 nutzt dann wirst du nur in MW2 gebannt. Wobei es ansich  egal ist in welchem Spiel man gebannt ist im Account bzw. Profil steht dann nur "VAC status:ban(s) on record" und das reicht schon aus das man in anderen Spielen einen schlechten ruf hat.



HallihalloxD schrieb:


> Mit dem Half Life 1 kannst du recht haben, habe es nur in verbindung mit dem Black Mesa Mod gezockt und da war es schrecklich!
> Naja, aber man hört ja eigentlich gar nichts von gebannten Accounts  (nach 2011 habe ich GAR nichts gefunden) von L4D bans und die, die ich  gefunden habe, beziehten sich auf L4D2, wobei ich selber beide Uncut  Patches würde


Dann habe die das Spiel auf Half Life 1 Source aufgebaut und nicht auf dem Original, was aber auch logisch ist bei der Grafik 
Und das du von gebannten Accounts nichts mehr hörst bei L4D liegt wohl daran das die meisten zu L4D2 gewechselt sind  Vor allem deswegen weil alles aus dem ersten Teil mitlerweile im zweiten drin ist und der erste somit unnötig geworden ist und ansich nur noch für eine Sammlung gut ist


----------



## HallihalloxD (8. Januar 2013)

So war das nicht gemeint, dass ich nichts nur nichts mehr von L4D höre, weil von L4D2 habe ich auch gar nichts gefunden....


----------



## Shona (8. Januar 2013)

HallihalloxD schrieb:


> So war das nicht gemeint, dass ich nichts nur nichts mehr von L4D höre, weil von L4D2 habe ich auch gar nichts gefunden....


 Weil es keine gibt oder keiner weiss das es davon kommt? Ein VAC Ban kann 2-3 Wochen dauern oder auch mal bis zu 6 Monate und da will ich mal jemanden sehen der sich daran noch erinnert was er da gemacht hat^^
Es gibt viele die wundern sich das sie von einem auf den anderen Tag gebannt wurden und wissen gar nicht wieso und dabie kann das schon Wochen/Monate zurück liegen.

Wenn hier aber welche behaupten es passiert nichts dann vertraue ihnen, da aber anscheinend eine Urheberrechtsverlezung vorliegt würde ich sowas nicht nutzen. 

Habe aber selbst nochmal geschaut und mich wundert ehrlich gesagt die Antwort von Steam Support den 2009 haben sie dem hlportal noch folgendes geschrieben und dabei handelt es sich um den gleichen Patch (damals halt nur für L4D). Ich vermute mal das der Support gar nicht nicht verstanden hat was du genau von denen willst und denken einfach an normale Mods. Wenn du auf dein Ticket nochmal antwortest und ggf. einen Link zu dem Patch mitschickst sieht die Antwort vielleicht anders aus, wobei ein VAC Ban ausgeschlossen sein sollte.


> Hallo Andre,
> 
> Vielen Dank für Ihre Nachricht an das STEAM Support Team.
> 
> ...


Quelle


----------



## HallihalloxD (9. Januar 2013)

Also ich glaube schon, dass ca. 50% der L4D (1/2) Spieler mit einer Cut Version diese auf Uncut gepatcht hat. 



Shona schrieb:


> Habe aber selbst nochmal geschaut und mich wundert ehrlich gesagt die Antwort von Steam Support den 2009Quelle



Ja, 2009. Das sind ja jetzt auch schon 4 Jahre und deswegen wollte ich die ganze Sache noch einmal neu hinterfragen und habe deswegen hier im Forum und nochmal beim Steam Support nachgefragt.





Shona schrieb:


> Ich vermute mal das der Support gar nicht nicht verstanden hat was du genau von denen willst und denken einfach an normale Mods.[/URL]




Also wie man den Titel "VAC-Lage zu Uncut Patches" falsch verstehen kann wäre mir schleierhaft....

Auch habe ich nochmal genau erklärt, was ich mit den Uncut Patchs meine:
"Darf man seine Cut Games durch einen Patch auf Uncut stellen, aber ohne das irgendetwas anderes verändert wird, sondern dass es einfach nur zu einer internationalen Version wird"


----------



## Shona (9. Januar 2013)

HallihalloxD schrieb:


> Also ich glaube schon, dass ca. 50% der L4D (1/2) Spieler mit einer Cut Version diese auf Uncut gepatcht hat.


Sicher nicht das würde bedeuten das 50% der Spieler aus Deutschland oder Australien kommen würden^^ rechne eher mit 10% das wäre realistischer
Wie aber schon erwähnt habe ich 988h Stunden in L4D2 und in diesen 988h kam es höchstens einmal die Woche vor das eben das Messer aus CSS im Spiel war und ich kann auch gerne Freunde fragen die mitlerweile über 2000h Stunden haben, aber die werden das selbe sagen. Für uns war es imme reine Freude den das Messer gehört zu den besten Melee Waffen im Spiel und wir haben uns immer halb tod geprügelt deswegen 



HallihalloxD schrieb:


> Also wie man den Titel "VAC-Lage zu Uncut Patches" falsch verstehen kann wäre mir schleierhaft....
> 
> Auch habe ich nochmal genau erklärt, was ich mit den Uncut Patchs meine:
> "Darf man seine Cut Games durch einen Patch auf Uncut stellen, aber ohne das irgendetwas anderes verändert wird, sondern dass es einfach nur zu einer internationalen Version wird"


 Ganz einfach du hast nur nach der VAC Lage gefragt^^ und dazu eine Antowrt erhalten (Standartantwort zu VAC Fragen) aber keinen Link zum Patch mitgschickt  Das ist auch der Unterschied zu dem was das hlportal 2009 gemacht hat, die haben nicht nach VAC gefragt sondern wahrscheinlich den Link geschickt da Valve einen Link anspricht und gefragt ob es rechtens ist deshalb auch die komplett andere Antwort von Valve 

Du kannst den Patch aber auf eigene Gefahr nutzen, aber wenn irgendwas ist dann nicht meckern


----------



## HallihalloxD (9. Januar 2013)

Shona schrieb:


> Sicher nicht das würde bedeuten das 50% der Spieler aus Deutschland oder Australien kommen würden^^



Sorry da muss ich klugscheißern: Lesen hilft in diesem Fall aber  "Also ich glaube schon, dass ca. 50% der L4D (1/2) Spieler mit einer CUT! Version diese auf Uncut gepatcht hat."

Da bin ich aber auch wieder verwirrt, wie du von l4D 1000h auf CSS Messer kommst...


Naja, wäre es eine standard Antwort, warum brauchen die dann immer paar Tagen, um die Frage zu beantworten?
Außerdem, wenn Valve das nicht will, dann will man ja nicht unbedingt, dass die sofort die Seite schließen...


----------



## Shona (9. Januar 2013)

HallihalloxD schrieb:


> Da bin ich aber auch wieder verwirrt, wie du von l4D 1000h auf CSS Messer kommst...


Weil die L4D2 Cut version als Ausgleich das CSS Messer drin hat bzw. insgesamt 5 CSS Waffen -> Left 4 Dead 2 - Deutsche Version mit fünf CS-Waffen - News - GameStar.de <-
Deshalb meinte ich auch mal das man zwar für sich das Cut verschleiern kann aber nicht für andere oder den Server für den ist man immer noch mit der Cut unterwegs und alle anderen sehen das sofort daran wenn eine dieser Waffen im Saferoom oder wo anders rumliegt.



HallihalloxD schrieb:


> Naja, wäre es eine standard Antwort, warum brauchen die dann immer paar Tagen, um die Frage zu beantworten?


Wie schnell könntest du mehrere tausend Tickets am Tag abarbeiten? Teilweise ist es sogar so das ein Ticket ohne antwort geschlossen wird oder ein Bot antwortet.
Der deutsche Support ist so oder so total überlasstet und du kannst froh sein so eine antwort bekommen zu haben und nicht die von einem Bot mit dem Link zur VAC Erklärung 



HallihalloxD schrieb:


> Außerdem, wenn Valve das nicht will, dann will man ja nicht unbedingt, dass die sofort die Seite schließen...


Doch den wer Cut kauft ist selbst schuld und muss mit diesen Konsequenzen leben. Ich hab selbst noch einige Cut spiele und wie schon gesagt daran bin ich schuld das ich sie so gekauft habe.


----------

